# Java BufferedReader mit URL



## Developer_X (2. Okt 2009)

Hi, ich verwende diesen Code hier, um verbindung mit einem server aufzunehmen, und um eine auf ihm befindliche datei zu lesen.

```
String newest_version = "";
		
		URL url = new URL(server+"Update.info");
		BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(url.openStream()));


		newest_version=br.readLine();
		
		br.close();
		br.close();
		
		System.out.println(newest_version);
```

Wenn ich dies aber verwende bekomme ich folgende Fehler meldung:

```
Exception in thread "main" java.net.MalformedURLException: no protocol: [url=http://www.sssjdxsss.kilu.de/]Index of /[/url]
	at java.net.URL.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.URL.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.URL.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at Reader.Reader.checkUpdate(Reader.java:32)
	at Reader.Reader.<init>(Reader.java:25)
	at Reader.Reader.main(Reader.java:48)
```

Die Zeile 32 ist im obigen Code diese hier:

```
URL url = new URL(server+"Update.info");
```

hat jemand einen Vorschlag was ich tun soll?


----------



## SlaterB (2. Okt 2009)

was in server steht, verrätst du lieber nicht?

```
public class Test
{

    public static void main(String[] args)
        throws Exception
    {
        String server = "http://www.sssjdxsss.kilu.de/";
        URL url = new URL(server + "Update.info");
        System.out.println("url: " + url);

        server = "[url=http://www.sssjdxsss.kilu.de/]Index of /[/url]";
        url = new URL(server + "Update.info");
        System.out.println("url: " + url);
    }
}
```
Ausgabe:

```
url: http://www.sssjdxsss.kilu.de/Update.info
Exception in thread "main" java.net.MalformedURLException: no protocol: [url=http://www.sssjdxsss.kilu.de/]Index of /[/url]Update.info
	at java.net.URL.<init>(URL.java:567)
	at java.net.URL.<init>(URL.java:464)
	at java.net.URL.<init>(URL.java:413)
	at test.Test.main(Test.java:17)
```


----------



## Developer_X (2. Okt 2009)

danke
ich schaus mir noch ma an


----------



## Developer_X (2. Okt 2009)

Okay, aber wie bitte kann ich mit einem bufferedreader auf die datei
sssjdxsss.kilu.de/Update.info
zugreifen?


----------



## SlaterB (2. Okt 2009)

```
public class Test
{

    public static void main(String[] args)
        throws Exception
    {
        String server = "http://www.sssjdxsss.kilu.de/";
        URL url = new URL(server + "Update.info");
        BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(url.openStream()));
        
        System.out.println("url: " + url);
        System.out.println(br.readLine());
    }
}
```


----------



## Developer_X (2. Okt 2009)

thank you


----------

